# N'eastern headed for east coast



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I hope everyone is having a awesome day...

Were suppose to be getting some bad weather tonight to Wednesday morning. Heavy rain ( 3-4 inches) as its 39 degrees. winds 40-60mph..... I wanted to know what precautions would you take for this?? I want to make sure im ready? please advise?

thank you

Mikeyprepper


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bread,Milk,Batteries,Beer,Jacketed Hollow Points,oops.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Milk--check
Bread--Check
Batteries--Check
Jack and Coke --check lol



AquaHull said:


> Bread,Milk,Batteries,Beer,Jacketed Hollow Points,oops.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Even the Stock Market is closed today?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Close the windows.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

well be good



AquaHull said:


> Even the Stock Market is closed today?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Of course, but I live on the shore line, so the wind is brutal



ntxwheels said:


> Close the windows.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We're getting pretty much all rain here. I'm so glad to hear it's not going to be snow! 
Tomorrow would be a good day to take off of work and curl up next to the fireplace with a cup of coco!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Im thinking the same thing



Mish said:


> We're getting pretty much all rain here. I'm so glad to hear it's not going to be snow!
> Tomorrow would be a good day to take off of work and curl up next to the fireplace with a cup of coco!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

There saying now winds 40-60mph ( meaning power outages) I told my wife to stay at her moms today which is more inland and I will man the fort


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> There saying now winds 40-60mph ( meaning power outages) I told my wife to stay at her moms today which is more inland and I will man the fort


You a good hubby.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

8 to 10 inches of wet snow Yawning


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea just want to make sure shes ok. we have a 5 yr old and my wife is 7 months preggo



Mish said:


> You a good hubby.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Snow don't bother me..... but 4-5 inches of rain is rough.. flooding, etc.. last thing I need is a flood in my basement.



Pathwacker said:


> 8 to 10 inches of wet snow Yawning


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I live at 1200ft just west of the delaware with zero chance of flooding. Prepped for that decision


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea totally. But I just want to be prepared incase, that why I was asking if YOU were in my situation what kinda of check list would you have?



Pathwacker said:


> I live at 1200ft just west of the delaware with zero chance of flooding. Prepped for that decision


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Lots of gas cans, gas powered water pumps and generator You should have seen some of the so called gas cans getting filled in PA in shtf sandy mode. Detergent bottles, Apple juice bottles, and milk jugs were the gas containers of choice along the 80 corridor.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I have two sump pumps, backup pump, and portable 1/2hp pump with fire hose.


House is fully electric w/well and septic and primarily heated by a wood stove. Generators and systems in place for winter or summer shtf mode 24/7 365


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea im going to fill up them tonight. Also I have 4 8 gallon jugs ill use.



Pathwacker said:


> Lots of gas cans, gas powered water pumps and generator You should have seen some of the so called gas cans getting filled in PA in shtf sandy mode. Detergent bottles, Apple juice bottles, and milk jugs were the gas containers of choice along the 80 corridor.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a sump pump but electric, its hooked up to a battery back up, so ill be ok  The wind is going to be the issue


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Likely only a 2-3 day event if you lose power, so short term stuff like Pre-cook dinner, so if you lose power etc. you have food ready to eat.

Set enough water aside to last 3-4 days.

Make sure vehicles have 3/4 or more full tanks.

etc.

AJ


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

In addition to home systems in true shtf mode my family has a camper fully setup for off the grid enjoyment/survival.

Pregnant mother real world tested and approved!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having lived in Florida all my life, here are some of the things we do, which have not been mentioned so far, if the wind is going to be 80 MPH or over (we get 40 - 60 mph winds in an average thunderstorm):
SECURE anything outside that can be blown thru your windows - lawn chairs, trash cans, any loose stuff. Secure it in place or bring it inside.
In ADDITION to jugs of drinking water, fill your bathtub. If you have no water pressure after the storm you can still flush your toilet using that water.
In addition to the bath tub, fill every cook pot you have with water, after a couple days without water you may be running low. There is no such thing as too much water. You can live a long time without food. Without water you're done in a week or less.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks AJ, filled up both cars . Food good and were set. 



A J said:


> Likely only a 2-3 day event if you lose power, so short term stuff like Pre-cook dinner, so if you lose power etc. you have food ready to eat.
> 
> Set enough water aside to last 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it!!!!  Looks good



Pathwacker said:


> View attachment 8705
> 
> 
> In addition to home systems in true shtf mode my family has a camper fully setup for off the grid enjoyment/survival.
> ...


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a so called secured 14ft trampoline go airborne during Sandy. The trap online was tied to trees and ropes failed.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I do appreciate it!!



rice paddy daddy said:


> Having lived in Florida all my life, here are some of the things we do, which have not been mentioned so far, if the wind is going to be 80 MPH or over (we get 40 - 60 mph winds in an average thunderstorm):
> SECURE anything outside that can be blown thru your windows - lawn chairs, trash cans, any loose stuff. Secure it in place or bring it inside.
> In ADDITION to jugs of drinking water, fill your bathtub. If you have no water pressure after the storm you can still flush your toilet using that water.
> In addition to the bath tub, fill every cook pot you have with water, after a couple days without water you may be running low. There is no such thing as too much water. You can live a long time without food. Without water you're done in a week or less.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

you located in nj??



Pathwacker said:


> I had a so called secured 14ft trampoline go airborne during Sandy. The trap online was tied to trees and ropes failed.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Thanks for the advice. I do appreciate it!!


We have snow, high winds, flooding and killer temps.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I live in east stroudsburg, pa


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea I can imagine... Light snow here now.. little wind... not much



Pathwacker said:


> We have snow, high winds, flooding and killer temps.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Potential Ice events can hit NJ PA that can cause catastrophic power outages during winter. Has happened in 2004 and will happen again We were spared with Irene in the summer and sandy in the fall.








Nor eastern yawn. Ice event panic!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Im hearing now for sure 30-60 mph winds....Cold....4-5 inches rain....Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :shock:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hea ice would screw it all up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Pathwacker said:


> Potential Ice events can hit NJ PA that can cause catastrophic power outages during winter. Has happened in 2004 and will happen again We were spared with Irene in the summer and sandy in the fall.
> View attachment 8712
> 
> 
> Nor eastern yawn. Ice event panic!


Yep, ice event here had us without power for a week last December.

AJ


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Damnnnn..... I mean well be ok, but with my wife being pregnant. I rather her go inland to her moms for 2 days with my daughter



A J said:


> Yep, ice event here in Michigan had us without power for a week last December.
> 
> AJ


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

How did Michigan respond?


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Damnnnn..... I mean well be ok, but with my wife being pregnant. I rather her go inland to her moms for 2 days with my daughter


I sent my pregnant wife and then 3 yeAr old 60 miles inland during Irene. I boondocked at my house for a 9 day power outage. I showered and cooked in a 12ft popup camper. I commuted at the time 77 miles south.

This after storm and power company response after a hurricane. I would not do anything for this storm except clear gutters!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

wow as long as you guys are ok



Pathwacker said:


> I sent my pregnant wife and then 3 yeAr old 60 miles inland during Irene. I boondocked at my house for a 9 day power outage. I showered and cooked in a 12ft popup camper. I commuted at the time 77 miles south.
> 
> This after storm and power company response after a hurricane. I would not do anything for this storm except clear gutters!


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Snow








Flood







Shtf








Ice


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Pathwacker said:


> How did Michigan respond?


Started Generators and waited for the ice to melt.

The media was all concerned, but up here in my neck of the woods, we just stayed of the roads and kept warm

AJ


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Meanwhile less prepped (aka stupid ) go on roads, scramble for gas, burn green wood, and start generators in confined spaces.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good stuff all


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Actually, last December, I was up north with some buddies during the storm. My wife and son dealt with it, I stayed up north feeding the fire and eating homemade pizza until the ice melted. They can take care of themselves and I wasn't going to drive 200 miles on 3" of ice.

AJ


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well mikeyprepper you have been around since nov. 2012 and have over 1400 posts, if you are not prepared by now god help you.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Slew, im prepared just asking what other preppers would do also 



slewfoot said:


> Well mikeyprepper you have been around since nov. 2012 and have over 1400 posts, if you are not prepared by now god help you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A J said:


> Actually, last December, I was up north with some buddies during the storm. My wife and son dealt with it, I stayed up north feeding the fire and eating homemade pizza until the ice melted. They can take care of themselves and I wasn't going to drive 200 miles on 3" of ice.
> 
> AJ


"The Storm" lasted all winter IIRC


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

8-10 inches predicted here.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

James m said:


> 8-10 inches predicted here.


We are supposed to get 10-12, rather quickly too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I heard 8-10 and 10-12 they changed it here. They lowered the wind speed too.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok so I drove in to work.... it was horrible.... flooding, pouring rain, cold... But made it... hopefully basement doesn't flood


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just looked out a minute ago and it didn't look like 8-10 or 10-12 it looked like 1/8 to 1/4 inch. May be some ice though.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Slew, im prepared just asking what other preppers would do also


Just giving you a little rub. Like rice paddy daddy I live in Florida but a few hundred miles south of him we don't prep for snow and freezing temps hurricanes are our biggest threat. And be sure we are well prepared for that. Every time I read about the weather you guys have up there I thank the lord I live in SW Florida.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Part of me wants to move.... just trying to convince the wifey



slewfoot said:


> Just giving you a little rub. Like rice paddy daddy I live in Florida but a few hundred miles south of him we don't prep for snow and freezing temps hurricanes are our biggest threat. And be sure we are well prepared for that. Every time I read about the weather you guys have up there I thank the lord I live in SW Florida.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I tried to convince my ex fiance to move to Hawaii with me but she wouldn't budge.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Loaded wood stove and commuted 52 miles to work Ice, slush, rain active school bus fire and 5 car wreck. Happens in dry, foggy, sunny or rain in NJ.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

No eggs or milk in the fridge and moldy bread. We are in for some dire times.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I was stationed there in the army for 2 years :0



James m said:


> I tried to convince my ex fiance to move to Hawaii with me but she wouldn't budge.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hope all is ok



Pathwacker said:


> Loaded wood stove and commuted 52 miles to work Ice, slush, rain active school bus fire and 5 car wreck. Happens in dry, foggy, sunny or rain in NJ.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

parsippany Bus fire was empty near exit 45. 5 car fender bender w rig exit 25. No injuries traffic was light. Seems like everyone bugs out for a little rain.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Rain started to slow down,



Pathwacker said:


> parsippany Bus fire was empty near exit 45. 5 car fender bender w rig exit 25. No injuries traffic was light. Seems like everyone bugs out for a little rain.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I can see the wind picking up from my office window. I had significant icing occurring this morning near my house. I am 1200ft elevation and hi enough for localized heavy snow totals. Should be fun day tomorrow


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Scotch
Water (for the scotch)
Fresh keg in the Keg-O-Rator
Firewood
Flashlights & batteries (so I can see well enough to not spill the scotch)
Uhm... and some other stuff.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

scotch yes
water from scotch yes
keg yes

lololo



whoppo said:


> Scotch
> Water (for the scotch)
> Fresh keg in the Keg-O-Rator
> Firewood
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Fill wood rack for the stove, kindling too. Check the flashlights and oil lamps. Have a few gallons of mix for the chainsaws. Battery radios with SW and NOAA. Fill the gas cans and the cars, trucks, generator, and tractors. Already have months/years of food, throw a few gallons of water in the freezers if power goes down. Extra water to drink and flush the toilets. Have plenty of filtration but good to have clean from the tap in advance. Cook a roast or turkey to feed off a few days, without woodstove cooking. Have the snow shovels handy, tire chains for the truck, salt and sand for the driveway. Make sure the air compressor is fill. Re-stock the beer and liquor.

Check the hunting gear as the worst weather makes for the best hunting. Fresh Venison cooked on or in a woodstove, huummmm.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> scotch yes
> water from scotch yes
> keg yes
> 
> lololo


Our preparedness goal was the ability to comfortably and securely survive an entire Maine winter without public infrastructure, without leaving the house except to service the generator ocasionally. For this, Scotch and Ale are mandatory! -- (and a few boxes of very good cigars... which I also have to enjoy out on the covered deck).


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds good, I don't smoke but sounds good lol



whoppo said:


> Our preparedness goal was the ability to comfortably and securely survive an entire Maine winter without public infrastructure, without leaving the house except to service the generator ocasionally. For this, Scotch and Ale are mandatory! -- (and a few boxes of very good cigars... which I also have to enjoy out on the covered deck).


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hunting gear yes.. Here in NJ rough to have a weapon.. crossbows are legal though



Mad Trapper said:


> Fill wood rack for the stove, kindling too. Check the flashlights and oil lamps. Have a few gallons of mix for the chainsaws. Battery radios with SW and NOAA. Fill the gas cans and the cars, trucks, generator, and tractors. Already have months/years of food, throw a few gallons of water in the freezers if power goes down. Extra water to drink and flush the toilets. Have plenty of filtration but good to have clean from the tap in advance. Cook a roast or turkey to feed off a few days, without woodstove cooking. Have the snow shovels handy, tire chains for the truck, salt and sand for the driveway. Make sure the air compressor is fill. Re-stock the beer and liquor.
> 
> Check the hunting gear as the worst weather makes for the best hunting. Fresh Venison cooked on or in a woodstove, huummmm.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It turned to 34 degree rain and its melting the ice. They are still calling for snow.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea there saying snow tomorrow, well see.... Im ready .. shovels, ice melt, heaters im good



James m said:


> It turned to 34 degree rain and its melting the ice. They are still calling for snow.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

calling for daytime temps in the 40's here..
I'm right on the southern Maine coast, so we got some freezing rain earlier and it's just drizzle now. Gonna stay above freezing here for a few days.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice...good stuff



whoppo said:


> calling for daytime temps in the 40's here..
> I'm right on the southern Maine coast, so we got some freezing rain earlier and it's just drizzle now. Gonna stay above freezing here for a few days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hunting gear yes.. Here in NJ rough to have a weapon.. crossbows are legal though


Will they still let you own a muzzleloader? Traditional ones are quite effective to 100-150 yds without a scope, but then you will have to source powder, and lead in NJ. It is a learning curve to hunt with them in bad weather but mine always go boom, and the deer go down as fast as with a modern rifle.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I have to find that out.....



Mad Trapper said:


> Will they still let you own a muzzleloader? Traditional ones are quite effective to 100-150 yds without a scope, but then you will have to source powder, and lead in NJ. It is a learning curve to hunt with them in bad weather but mine always go boom, and the deer go down as fast as with a modern rifle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James m said:


> It turned to 34 degree rain and its melting the ice. They are still calling for snow.


Farther up the hills heavy wet snow is here and power is going down. In-between ice and in the valleys still rain. Could be much worse if the temps fall just a few degrees and we get an ice storm


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On the muzzle loaders they used to be considered not a firearm.

Yes yes. Well I'm going over to the Walmart to watch the stampede / riot.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James m said:


> On the muzzle loaders they used to be considered not a firearm.
> 
> Yes yes. Well I'm going over to the Walmart to watch the stampede / riot.


On a federal level MLs still are not restricted, along with all cartridge guns made in the 1800s. Some states have upsurped their authority and have unconstitutional bans, regulations, and laws.

There are some states that still respect your rights, Vermont is probably the best example.

P.S. we are now in the heavy wet snow too


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Muzzle loaders include black powder revolvers?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Depends on state. Federal I think you are unregulated. Find a Colt peacemaker and you are pre-federal ban with a cartridge.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Depends on state. Federal I think you are unregulated. Find a Colt peacemaker and you are pre-federal ban with a cartridge.

Cartridge guns are original, not modern re-pros


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys **Update** Basement didn't flood... so im happy about that.... we got 3 inches of rain.. only think my puppy tore up 2 living room pillows


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Overall no issues in my area of Pa. They closed school on Tuesday. Cancelled evening activities Wednesday and two delays Thursday. Accidents minor driver caused, and 1/2 inch of snow cover grass. Nothing like the 94 95 96 epic storms.


----------

